# Iphone or Blackberry?



## pinksugar (Dec 30, 2009)

in australia I can get them both for the same price on a 24 month plan, so I'm just interested in how good they are in terms of use.

I want to be able to email/blog/forumize from my mobile.

What do you guys reckon? Iphone or blackberry?


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Dec 30, 2009)

i use the iphone, and so does my mom.

Both my brother and dad use black berrys

I think they are both great and have there pros and cons i do not know much about the black berry models but from seeing my dads and brothers this is what i can tell you

Typing on the iphone does take some getting used to and even when you are used to it is slower than typing on a blackberry.

However, i ended up going with the iphone rather than the blackberry because i found it had much less of a learning curve. the iphone is one of the few phones where i have yet to find an ability the phone has several months after starting to use it. It is just simple and intuitive to use.

I am sure others will be able to chip in more on the pros and cons but that is a starting point


----------



## irismadeline (Dec 30, 2009)

iphone, iphone, iphone... my boyfriend has one... other people I know too... they all love it. I know people who have the blackberry and like it but would rather have an iphone

it's so much fun and also good for practical purposes


----------



## abrit (Dec 30, 2009)

My hubby and I both have iPhones. My eldest son got a Blackberry and has coveted my iPhone ever since. The iPhone has lots more apps and once you get used to the keyboard, it's fine.


----------



## blueglitter (Dec 30, 2009)

iphone iphone iphone lol


----------



## <Helen> (Dec 30, 2009)

Iphone, much more user friendly especially in terms of text input.


----------



## lolaB (Dec 30, 2009)

I loved my Blackberry phones, but they were a little difficult to master. They're awesome and the features are very useful once you actually discover them, though! I loved using my BB for emailing. I'm not a fan of the iPhone, but only because I wanted to do too much with my phone and couldn't unless I had it jailbroken, and then I couldn't update it lol.




It is very user-friendly though.

Gah, I don't think that helped at all lol! I have the HTC Touch Pro 2 now, and it's way better than both the phones, so just do that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Adrienne (Dec 30, 2009)

I've always heard that if you're into apps and using your phone for entertainment, get the iphone. If you're going to make a call, get the blackberry lol. I personally had the iphone for a month and HATED it. Sure you get cool apps but the prices are beyond ridiculous sometimes, I was always worried I'd crack the screen (which many iphone users I know have done so,) if you don't have a good 3G area it won't be fast (my BB is wifi and Edge so I'm used to it) and if you don't like itunes (which is one of the main reason people get it) definitely avoid it. I'm not an itunes fan for the mere fact that I don't have internet access everywhere. I really hated having to do everything on a touchscreen which makes it harder to use sometimes, especially when typing.

I don't really play many games on my BB. I mainly use it to google info, MuT, email, some media usage (I do use it as a second mp3 player bc I have a micro SD card), IM... The BB is a bit harder to navigate at first but once I got used to it I fell in love.

Edit: My particular BB is Wifi and EDGE only bc it's a curve, which was it's only downfall imo, but most have 3G capabilites.


----------



## emily_3383 (Dec 30, 2009)

Neither! I use Palm phones.


----------



## bella1342 (Dec 30, 2009)

I LOVE my iphone.... my bf has a blackberry, and it seems so much more complicated.


----------



## SarahBear (Dec 30, 2009)

Iphone, Iphone, Iphone &lt;3


----------



## magosienne (Dec 30, 2009)

Blackberry. It has the advantage of a real keyboard.

The Iphone is very fingerprint friendly, fragile, if your adored pet eats your headphones (which also contain the free hand mike), replacing it will cost enough you'll want to cook the pet



. Plus also internet works well, but it really depends on the reception, so it can be slow or fast.

Typing a text message or an email also takes some practice, but apparently it's something you get used to quickly.

You will also have to use Itunes.

On the other hand, the Iphone looks great, cool and it has obviously a lot of features, like being also an mp3 player, and think, podcasts ! The add-ons you can get for free or buy are almost endless. Just a few days ago i saw in the public transports a man playing Scrabble on his phone !

It's my own personal opinion but everywhere i turn it seems everyone owns one, so just to be anticonformist i would get a Blackberry. Maybe Karren would be able to tell you more about it.


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 30, 2009)

I love my Blackberry. I haven't had any problems with it, learning it included. You can surf and email from it fine. The iPhone has more apps and stuff but they are at a nominal fee usually and sometimes quick pricey. If I were going to get a touch screen I would definitely be surfing for something other than iPhone. Lots of new phones are app friendly. Judging from Karren's posts, I think she MuT's on her BB so she may be a good source of information regarding that.


----------



## Adrienne (Dec 30, 2009)

Karren was the one who got me surfin MuT with my BB. It's the first thing I tried to do when I got one lol. The Mini Opera browser made it much easier but now you also have the option of downloading Bolt Browser. I have but still prefer opera.


----------



## shyiskrazy2 (Dec 30, 2009)

Another vote for the iphone. The touch screen was off-putting for me, at first, but then you get used to it.


----------



## Karren (Dec 30, 2009)

Yeah!!! Love my Blackberry!! Not fancy and mine has the old qwerty keypad. And love Opra mini too! I can be surfing on 2 or 3 forums at the same time... Using Opra and the BB browser and facebook for bb..


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 30, 2009)

arg I'm still undecided! LOL


----------



## Aprill (Dec 30, 2009)

I dunno I have a HTC Hero and its the best out of all of them IMO!!


----------



## bCreative (Dec 30, 2009)

Um...well I have neither. I do have my new iPod which I'm guessing is the iPhone except you can't make calls on it. So I guess I would say iPhone.


----------



## Saints (Dec 30, 2009)

I have an iPhone and am pretty happy about it. Haven't tried Blackberry though. Google maps can be a lifesaver, and the bus apps to tell you when the next bus comes. Use it all the time. There are lots of cool and useful apps available for it


----------



## Bec688 (Dec 31, 2009)

lol I have neither. I have a 'smart phone' It's a Nokia E71 and I can do all the things you want to do listed up. It's verrrry similar to a blackberry and I have no problems with it. I do everything on it PLUS you can get cheaper plans with it over the blackberry/iphone.


----------



## lilkimiko124 (Dec 31, 2009)

Im more of a Blackberry user. It's a lot button usable


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Dec 31, 2009)

iPhone here. I liked the screen better and it was easier for me to see. I use mine for a phone, but also use the google search and can get realtime video of where I surf. It took me about 2 weeks to get used to the iPhone, but I love it. Both of my boys and my DIL have the iPhone. My oldest is a computer engineer and he loves his.


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 2, 2010)

I have a BlackBerry Curve and I have to say that I am sometimes amazed by the functions and sometimes I want to crush it underneath my boots. The keyboard is great, texting works okay, but my phone has a tendency to do what is called "Hourglassing" when the little hourglass icon spins and spins for hours and you cannot do anything, not even turn the phone off unless you pop the battery out of the back. T-mobile has already replaced my BB within 6 months of ownership because of the hourglass issue, but it started doing it again just recently. What scares me is that if I have an emergency, I would not be able to make a call, not even a 911 call. I have been stuck at train stops when the trains broke down and could not call anyone to pick me up. I took the battery out of my phone, popped it back in and it took 15 minutes or so for the phone to get back to normal functions. I haven't heard too many people complain about iPhone service or issues with freezing, but I don't know too many people with iPhones. Most people at my workplace have Blackberries issued by the company so that they can use the Enterprise service for corporate emailing. I now wish that I did not buy my own phone and would have asked for a company issued phone so I could have at least tried the phone out for myself. T-mobile is pretty difficult when it comes to trying to get an upgrade or a different phone without charging you full price for the phone, even though the phone you have is faulty. I asked them if I could try another model to see if it worked better and they would not exchange it. I told them I would pay the difference and that didn't even help. Go onto Cnet.com and check out the reviews for cell phones, they are a really reliable resource for electronics reviews.

Good luck , let us know what you choose.


----------



## magosienne (Jan 2, 2010)

Honestly, i'm one of those very annoying people that just can't be found using Itunes, so there's no way i get an iphone. Besides, it's not the only smartphone on the market, so i'm tempted to check the others first, they want to compete the iphone so i think they can make interesting offers.


----------



## MsSpring (Jan 2, 2010)

I was all ready to get a Blackberry until my bf decided he had his heart set on iPhones. I &lt;3 my iPhone. I think the texting keypad is probably a little less functional than the blackberry, but I like the touch screen, display, and I'm an app fiend. I play a ton of games, I have the Amazon Kindle on my iPhone, and read in line, etc. Now that all the commercials are out for the Droids, though--I'm really curious how those are...


----------



## Johnnie (Jan 3, 2010)

Considering we have both, I'd recommend the Iphone for browsing and a blackberry for texting. In my case, I text more often than browse so the BB is perfect.


----------



## HairEgo (Jan 3, 2010)

They both have different features and benefits as most of the users here have pointed out. I've had the Iphone and wasnt too keen on it, I much prefer my blackberry...BBM is the GREATEST thing ever!


----------



## Lucy (Jan 3, 2010)

i've played with both, never owned either. one of my best friends has the blackberry curve and i just find it soooo complicated to use, the navigation is really hard and nowhere near as easy or intuitive as an iphone. but then iphones have the fragile screen.



lol sorry this didn't help!


----------



## Geek (Jan 3, 2010)

I can text very fast on my iPhone. In fact, I tweeted every play in some high school football games that I go to.


----------



## Shadowy_Lady (Jan 4, 2010)

iPhone all the way


----------



## CellyCell (Jan 4, 2010)

I was so anti-iPhone because it was touch screen and I just never was a fan of an exposed screen. Plus I love a full keyboard since it's so easy to type too without looking down at it.

I contemplated for a year on getting an iPhone or sticking with something like a BB.

Anyways, iPhone all the way! I hardly ever use my laptop now because my iPhone's internet is just as fast and shows everything perfectly (minus flash player) and it's WAY better then BB's internet. A lot of sites cater to iPhone's format so it's easy to get around. All the apps I own are very useful to my daily activities from shopping, organizing, weight stuff, finances, entertainment...(they got a starbucks one, Rosie! lol). Plus:

-iTunes (I use it as my music player on the go)

-GPS (google maps is pretty good and there are plenty of apps you can get)

-Plays youtube/movies/shows and also records a good amount of clips (good for on the road or bored) I've been able to watch online shows on it too because of quicktime which is neat.

-Very easy to navigate and simplistic format. So easy, the instructions it came with where like 3 sentences long total.

Overall pro: Great all in one gadget.

Cons:

-The screen. I just get really nervous of accidently dropping it and it shattering because the screen is glass or whatever, but I have put screen protectors and casing for it. I take care of my things anyways, so I'm not that prone to breakage but accidents do happen.

-Keyboard. Probably the biggest gripe with iPhones user or touch screen phones in general, with texting it's not a problem but it kinda sucks you have to look at the screen in order not to accidently push other buttons but you get use to it over time (doesn't mean I love it)

-Cost... for me, it's just pricey. If they knocked down the data cost then it would be perfectly priced but AT&amp;T sucks ass that way.

So if you need a phone for the basics (texting, calls and some decent internet data) I would go with any other phone. But if you like that and more then that...iPhone.

This is coming from a person who could care less of phones - now I'm in LOVE with mines.

Oh, in terms of blogging - I dunno if vox works for it but wordpress does but it doesn't on blogger. Either way, apps are being made left and right so it's probably out there for easy convenience to us bloggers. And I have commented and edited things on this forum using my iPhone. My old phone did so too but it was much, much slower and java/images weren't the best - not sure how BB is with that but for tmobile users it was.


----------



## sarahhRUSH (Jan 5, 2010)

Blackberry!!! Can't handle the touch screen on the I-Phone!


----------



## Cynthiya (Jan 5, 2010)

get an iphone. Definetly. iphones have every application you can dream of, that you can do so much with them. blackberries have more glitches too. IPHONE! woooo!


----------



## sooperficial (Jan 5, 2010)

I have the iPhone and like evryone else I love it. I dont think the keyboard is bad at all. I can type pretty quickly on it too and i love that it memorizes all the made up words my friends and I use to text each other. lol

I am always traveling with my bf and the iPhone is AMAZING in helping you get around a new city. I use apps like loopt mix to see other people nearby and find out the hot spots. I use Urbanspoon to find a place to eat, etc.. I also have the kindle on my iPhone but have yet tobuy any books. They have some free titles that I've downloaded and I am impressed. I have a super handy app that converts units of measurement (SO handy!) and my latest favorite the IMDB app!

The one thing I probably use my iPhone the most for is......TWITTER! It's the perfect thing to do when you're bored or out in public and needing to look busy. lol

Not to mention, the iPhone is gorgeous!


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 5, 2010)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was so anti-iPhone because it was touch screen and I just never was a fan of an exposed screen. Plus I love a full keyboard since it's so easy to type too without looking down at it.
I contemplated for a year on getting an iPhone or sticking with something like a BB.

Anyways, iPhone all the way! I hardly ever use my laptop now because my iPhone's internet is just as fast and shows everything perfectly (minus flash player) and it's WAY better then BB's internet. A lot of sites cater to iPhone's format so it's easy to get around. All the apps I own are very useful to my daily activities from shopping, organizing, weight stuff, finances, entertainment...(they got a starbucks one, Rosie! lol). Plus:

-iTunes (I use it as my music player on the go)

-GPS (google maps is pretty good and there are plenty of apps you can get)

-Plays youtube/movies/shows and also records a good amount of clips (good for on the road or bored) I've been able to watch online shows on it too because of quicktime which is neat.

-Very easy to navigate and simplistic format. So easy, the instructions it came with where like 3 sentences long total.

Overall pro: Great all in one gadget.

Cons:

-The screen. I just get really nervous of accidently dropping it and it shattering because the screen is glass or whatever, but I have put screen protectors and casing for it. I take care of my things anyways, so I'm not that prone to breakage but accidents do happen.

-Keyboard. Probably the biggest gripe with iPhones user or touch screen phones in general, with texting it's not a problem but it kinda sucks you have to look at the screen in order not to accidently push other buttons but you get use to it over time (doesn't mean I love it)

-Cost... for me, it's just pricey. If they knocked down the data cost then it would be perfectly priced but AT&amp;T sucks ass that way.

So if you need a phone for the basics (texting, calls and some decent internet data) I would go with any other phone. But if you like that and more then that...iPhone.

This is coming from a person who could care less of phones - now I'm in LOVE with mines.

Oh, in terms of blogging - I dunno if vox works for it but wordpress does but it doesn't on blogger. Either way, apps are being made left and right so it's probably out there for easy convenience to us bloggers. And I have commented and edited things on this forum using my iPhone. My old phone did so too but it was much, much slower and java/images weren't the best - not sure how BB is with that but for tmobile users it was.

This makes me want the iphone again but I couldn't deal with itunes



. If I can convince myself to love itunes I might convert in the future bc honestly it's all this stuff that made it so much cooler than the BB. I've got awhile before renewal on my contract.


----------



## CellyCell (Jan 6, 2010)

Honestly, I hardly ever deal with iTunes. The only time I use it is to update my music (every other month) or when I want to download a huge file or add photos. So maybe about once a month, if anything! I know it's a hassle, if you ever go back I would just set aside an hour or so and update and get whatever you wanted ready to transfer that way you don't gotta deal with it lol.

I hope that what was you were referring too, adrienne!


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 6, 2010)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Honestly, I hardly ever deal with iTunes. The only time I use it is to update my music (every other month) or when I want to download a huge file or add photos. So maybe about once a month, if anything! I know it's a hassle, if you ever go back I would just set aside an hour or so and update and get whatever you wanted ready to transfer that way you don't gotta deal with it lol.
I hope that what was you were referring too, adrienne!

Thanks Celly, that's exactly what I was reffering to. I use my BB alot for music (about two songs daily and at least two albums a week depending on what's out) so I'd have to constantly update. Man I just realized how lazy I am lol. 
Plus the other thing that turned me off is that if you don't have internet access or a computer to download the itunes app required to have on your computer than you have no access whatsoever to your music where with my BB I can just download, put it on my sd card and pop it back on without having to turn off my phone.

I'm still debating and I got awhile anyways



.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jan 6, 2010)

iphone! I used to have a Blackberry Curve and I loved it but then my bf talked me into getting an iphone and I honestly can't believe I ever lived without it lol. It's AMAZING! There is SO much stuff you can do with it, the apps are great and super useful..I mean they have a freaking level app where you lay your phone on something and it tells you if it's level..SERIOUSLY? It does EVERYTHING and I thought I wouldn't be able to text on it cause I always have long acrylics on but it's so easy, it's actually easier then texting on a blackberry. Hands down, the best phone ever invented. OH and I just figured out that if you have an ipod hookup in your car and you use your iphone when someone calls you, you can leave it plugged in to your radio and talk through your speakers..it's awesome.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jan 7, 2010)

I decided my vote has swayed totaly towards the iphone, simply because my brother and dad who do not have them also have to have an ipod but i have my stuff all in one


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 7, 2010)

With all the MUTers on here that have iphones, it's probably only a matter of time before MUT has it's very own app haha


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 7, 2010)

^^ I think that would convince me lol.


----------



## brightred77 (Jan 15, 2010)

go with sprint  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ozee (Jan 16, 2010)

Husband has BB and I have an Iphone, much prefer my iphone, I would suggest getting jailbreaking it aswell.


----------



## mebs786 (Jan 17, 2010)

Iphone!!!


----------



## stacie0129 (Jan 17, 2010)

My hubby and I both love our iphones! My mom has a blackberry and HATES it.


----------



## hil34 (Jan 21, 2010)

I have an iphone and I love it


----------



## beatrice (Jan 26, 2010)

Wow so many iphone lovers





I actually have both - and I swap whenever I feel like it. Lately i've been finding myself use BB more because of blackberry messaging. Other than connecting with friends via bbm, email and msn, i do prefer the blackberry. One may say having a phone is all about connecting with other people.

I think iphone is a lot more user friendly than the bb! Surfing on the net on bb is a pain i find - compared to the iphone. Iphone can open up to 8 browsers/safaris at a time. BB can only open one at a time.

Also, with setting the alarm in the morning to wake me up - iphone can do multiple alarms (I need that because it's a huge effort for me to wake up in the morning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) and bb can only have one alarm at a time.

But I guess I've always been an iphone user until I got a bb for christmas - maybe im more used to the functioning of the iphone?

Hope this helped


----------



## oregonbeavermom (Jan 27, 2010)

I have a blackberry, it is pretty good for typing but that is about it. I would rather have the iphone I think.


----------



## aprilpgb22 (Jan 28, 2010)

I have a sprint blackberry tour, it has only been out a couple of months and I LOVE IT! I had the sprint tour which is pretty much the same thing as an iphone and it sucked. IT freezes up all the time. It is hard to text on it. Calls were constantly dropped and when someone calls you and you try to slide your finger up to answer it gets stuck and you have to take the battery out. I am not sure if the Iphone does that. You should probably google iphone reviews. I have a friend that has the iphone and he loves it.


----------



## imsogoodlooking (Jan 30, 2010)

i have the iphone!! i gotta say its the best thing that ever happend to me phone wise haha its great!


----------



## Hydeo (Feb 4, 2010)

my dad has had both, and if it's for business purposes the blackberry is infinately better as it is far more secure, but for more casual things I'd go with the iphone it is a really great phone but definately not suited for business mainly as it lacks the support services that the blackberry has such as remote wiping in case your phone is stolen.


----------



## kwalt00 (Feb 5, 2010)

PALM PRE! not as many apps as iphone but I have had mine for almost a year and I still love it! im the one who usually wants a new phone as soon as I get one


----------



## Luffy (Feb 5, 2010)

I prefer I-phone because it is user friendly and it has a lots of features and application to use


----------



## pursebuzz (Feb 5, 2010)

I have both one for work.. I love the iphone because it is like a mini computer


----------



## ExquisiteVixen (Feb 7, 2010)

I have an iPhone - I previously had a BB. Have to say that I LOVE my iPhone, didn't like the BB as much


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Feb 7, 2010)

I have a bb 8830. I love this phone, its take a lil getn used to but I wouldnt go back. It really jus depends on your personal preference.


----------



## VWBuggirl (Feb 9, 2010)

I have the iPhone and love, love, love it. My husband has the Blackberry and I like it but it's not as user friendly. I'm pretty gadgety but I have to really study to find out how to do certain things on the BB. I like browsing better on the iPhone too.


----------

